# The next Unreal Tournament to be released free.



## Desmond (May 9, 2014)

How awesome it that?

Source : *www.pcgamer.com/2014/05/08/new-unr...l-be-free-developed-by-epic-and-ut-community/



> Since it will in part be created by a community of volunteers, the game will be free when it comes out. Epic stressed the point that it will be just *free, not free-to-play*. However, it also said that eventually it will create a marketplace where developers, modders, artists, and players can buy and sell mods and content, or just give it away for free. Earnings from this marketplace will be split between the content creator and Epic, which is how it plans to pay for the game.
> 
> Mods and user-created maps in previous Unreal Tournaments were a huge part of their appeal, and allowing these modders a way to profit from their creations sounds like a good idea. It also sounds like it could annoy a huge number of people along the way, and Epic’s aware of that.
> 
> "This is new for us,” Lead Level Designer David Spalinski said during Epic’s Twitch broadcast today. “We expect there will be speedbumps. But we're going to do the best we can to include everybody."


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2014)

Well it didn't go well for the iconic plants vs zombies. Hope they don't push in game purchases or purchases necessary to progress in the game

The mod selling idea is amazing, some of the modders out there are really amazing


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2014)

time to clean the dust off my rocket launcher and oil that flak cannon.

How it actually works:

-Epic has a core team of veteran UT devs and modders employed who will work on the title
-The game builds that they put together are going to be available for the community (for further development, testing or playing)
-The members of that core team at epic will be in constant communication with the community (forums etc.)
-The community will offer opinions, designs, assets, ideas, etc.
-The team at epic will decide what goes into their version, they may include ideas or even assets from the community if given the permission (and they probably will include this stuff since that's the idea of the project)
-The game will be extremely moddable (for obvious reasons) so even the ideas that Epic doesn't incorporate in the main version are going to be modded in for the people who want that
-In the future Epic will offer a marketplace for community members to give away or sell their own maps, models, skins, weapons, modes etc.
-Money from that marketplace will go to both Epic and the community team making the sold item (this is how the game makes some money, though remember that the actual development team is quite small)
-All the content Epic themselves create is going to be completely free.

courtesy OC.net


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2014)

Here is some inside dialog from the developers Epic :


----------



## Superayush (May 10, 2014)

Hopefully it's good I still play UT 2003/2004 at times :,)


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

Its only fair that a UT game come out with the new engine.. UT always marked the beginning of a new era, 8th generation gaming would not start until UT has come out


----------



## flyingcow (May 10, 2014)

I sense this will be the next big thing...im excited


----------



## Ahsan558 (May 15, 2014)

When will the tournament has start?


----------



## flyingcow (May 15, 2014)

Ahsan558 said:


> When will the tournament has start?


the tournament has start on next year 29th feb 2015


----------



## warfreak (May 15, 2014)

Good! Now throw in Quake 5 Arena too Mr. Carmack


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 16, 2014)

Still remember the quake vs UT arguments. Usually got settled over frag fests on dm17 or morpheus


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2014)

The ID Tech 3 Engine was good, but the Unreal Engine had better effects IMHO. Both had good support for games based on them.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How awesome it that?
> 
> Source : *www.pcgamer.com/2014/05/08/new-unr...l-be-free-developed-by-epic-and-ut-community/



i knew it someone will post it sooner or later............

srsly waiting to see unreal engine 4 at action i bet i will have more fun play this then BF4 and TITANFALL...........


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

Epic: We'll Define The Core of Unreal Tournament 4

*www.tomshardware.com/news/unreal-tournament-epic-games-development,26807.html


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 2, 2014)

First Look 

Time to get nostalgic

Epic shares first UE4 Unreal Tournament gameplay footage - Software - News - HEXUS.net


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> First Look
> 
> Time to get nostalgic
> 
> Epic shares first UE4 Unreal Tournament gameplay footage - Software - News - HEXUS.net


its looking amazing can't wait for it......... any info about the plot of SP will it resume unreal tournament 3 or new plot i hope they bring back all the classic game modes including domination........


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2014)

UT3's plot was **** and I don't expect this one to carry any decent plot either. 

The original UT got the plot right. A gladiatorial tournament in which humans and alien races battle for a chance to fight Xan. You don't need a plot any deeper than this for such a game.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 2, 2014)

^^ Exactly

Just keep the "unreality" genuine. Game modes like deathmatch, Team DM, CTF, domination one can say were largely inspired by these games. need good maps

Facing Worlds, Fractal, Peak, Liandri, Deck 16, who can forget those maps and the glory therein. 

Keep bosses, like Xan Kreigor in hyper-blast. The sense of awe is a must in UT, thus players will push the limits of double tapping. I dont remember any other game which made use of flack cannon and rocket launcher that beautiful


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2014)

Best thing about UT was the use of alternate fire on all weapons, which can be combined in certain circumstances, such as the alternate fire of the Shock Rifle can be used with the primary fire to create a huge Shock explosion.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ Exactly
> 
> Just keep the "unreality" genuine. Game modes like deathmatch, Team DM, CTF, domination one can say were largely inspired by these games. need good maps
> 
> ...


am a hardcore fan of facing world's map when i first played tat map i was like wtf the whole earth...............

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Best thing about UT was the use of alternate fire on all weapons, which can be combined in certain circumstances, such as the alternate fire of the Shock Rifle can be used with the primary fire to create a huge Shock explosion.



too imba that combo almost equivalent to 6 barrel rocket launcher queue.........


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 2, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> too imba that combo almost equivalent to 6 barrel rocket launcher queue.........



WRONG! the shock combo in UT had 247 max damage which can be survived with vialed up health and 150 armor belt.

A tight spiral 6 rocket combined explosion deals 112*6=672 damage . No amount of health or armor combined can survive that, and no one did.

you have not played UT properly  it seems


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> WRONG! the shock combo in UT had 247 max damage which can be survived with vialed up health and 150 armor belt.
> 
> A tight spiral 6 rocket combined explosion deals 112*6=672 damage . No amount of health or armor combined can survive that, and no one did.
> 
> you have not played UT properly  it seems


lol i never counted the damage like u did........but loading the barrels really took time so in that was with same time same damage will be done.........


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 2, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> lol i never counted the damage like u did........but loading the barrels really took time so in that was with same time same damage will be done.........



good point but...shock combo is difficult when the target and the wielder both moves. UT is less accuracy and more intuition in medium range. and RL serves best in that (spam with single fire)

the only thing imba about the RL was the grenades which had 120 damage, i understand the dual red-tip (explosive part) but how can it be just +8 to a rocket and not more then, and if not why not the same.

Edit: I just got it figured. The propulsion part of a single rocket is compromised and is devised to explode when a grenade is launched, which also loses speed and a reduced splash radius of 200uu from 220uu of a propelled rocket.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 3, 2014)

The Point - Unreal Tournament is just The Best! - The Point - GameSpot

The best summary for the entire UT series.

My best memory is the first time I got a disk with demos of UT, Diablo, Halflife Deus EX. But UT was the one which got me into LAN gaming. Then those endless hours on Deck 16, Curse, Tempest, Phobos , and LAN matches with college buddies on Torlan in UT2k4 and the vehicle CTF suspension bridge map in UT3.

This new UT and talks of Half Life 3 and Doom 4 makes me feel old school is making an epic comeback(pun intended)


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

You forgot to mention Morpheus


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 3, 2014)

absolutely not awesome... CoD, BF, CS have won. 
it may work if unreal is released for all platform, if they have ladders and all the competitive gaming sh1t.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 7, 2014)

I remember , it was the game which took me into LAN gaming, really enjoyed playing it.. First UT 2004 and then UT3. Would love to see UT4


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> absolutely not awesome... CoD, BF, CS have won.
> it may work if unreal is released for all platform, if they have ladders and all the competitive gaming sh1t.



CoD, BF and CS are good but their gameplay is rigid and arsenal is too constrictive. UT has a better arsenal and you can use it in creative ways and you can develop your own unique style of playing.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2014)

Here is a new screenshot of what the new Unreal Tournament will look like :

*i.imgur.com/mAFcKC6.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## warfreak (Jul 25, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Here is a new screenshot of what the new Unreal Tournament will look like :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That level looks so...clean. Soon it will be all covered in rocket blasts and blood.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2014)

Its a test map. See the bottom right.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2014)

Some gameplay of the devs playing deathmatch:

Watch Epic play the new Unreal Tournament's team deathmatch mode | PC Gamer

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## warfreak (Jul 30, 2014)

I feel this thread should be moved to the Gamers section.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 3, 2015)

Some more screenshots with some progress:

Imgur

*i.imgur.com/BwIsTKY.png

*i.imgur.com/km9RfoY.png

*i.imgur.com/BIi4YXr.png


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 3, 2015)

Wah !  

Wolf, Doom, Quake... all of them flashed in an instant


----------



## Ricky (Mar 3, 2015)

Unreal Engine 4 is free too.. thats exciting..


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 4, 2015)

My graphics card just had a constipation upon seeing that screenshot


----------



## warfreak (Mar 4, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> My graphics card just had a constipation upon seeing that screenshot



It scales really well. I have a HD 7770 which handles pre 2014 games like crap. But here I am getting close to 60 FPS on the DM-Outpost map.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2015)

Gorgeous Unreal Tournament Map Revealed


----------



## warfreak (Mar 4, 2015)

People who have downloaded the alpha: Care for a deatmatch?
Let me know who all are in so that we can set a time to play a quick game or two?


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2015)

warfreak said:


> People who have downloaded the alpha: Care for a deatmatch?
> Let me know who all are in so that we can set a time to play a quick game or two?



where to download the alpha from?


----------



## warfreak (Mar 4, 2015)

Unreal Tournament Â» The Unreal Tournament Development Blog by Epic Games

There is a Download button. You will need to register in their forums.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2015)

downloaded. Played a few games. Scored descent.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks cool, is a demo out?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2015)

How big is the download?


----------



## warfreak (Mar 5, 2015)

The progress bar does not display size but I guess its around 3-3.5 GB based on the time it took for me to download.

The uncompressed size, however is a whopping 7.5 GB 
That's too much considering this is barely 10% of the completed game and textures and sound effects are yet to be added.
My advice to people who are keen on playing it would be to download the alpha right away since the finished product will be distributed through the same channel and it would be better to incrementally download as the game is being made rather than download the bulk once it is ready.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is how the game looks on my system. I have a weak HD7770 and it looks that good on medium-high settings. 
I am using FXAA. The game also supports temporal AA which is better than FXAA, quality-wise, but hits my system's performance.

Sadly, it does not support MSAA which, IMO, is the best method in the industry right now. I hope they add MSAA in future version.

I am waiting for my GTX970/980 to fire this bad boy in all its glory!


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/tUBdVHR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BPgudH3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Q1dYezQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sBPZAwz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GksfWya.jpg
*i.imgur.com/X6gZYIr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/USciS5J.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CiHfEJe.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks pretty good for a HD7770. How much framerate are you getting?


----------



## warfreak (Mar 5, 2015)

80-100 FPS on medium-high with FXAA
40FPS on Epic(Their monicker for Ultra)
This is for the Outpost 23 map. There is a user-created DM-LEA which is more system demanding. There, the framerate varies between 60 to 30 FPS on medium-high and FXAA

The command is stat fps on UT's console. No need to use FRAPS.

When I try to play with bots, the framerate also drops a little. But I have a pretty good CPU(i7 3770) which is able to handle it well.

Some useful commands:

stat all (for all meta data)
stat fps (for just FPS)
HighResShot 1920x1080 (for taking a screenshot at a specific resolution)
HighResShot 1/2/3 etc (for taking a screenshot at multiples of your current resolution)

Cheats:
god (god mode)
loaded (all weapons)
allammo (all ammo)
killpawns(to remove all bots at once)
playersonly (to freeze the game except the player)
fly (to negate physics for the player)
ghost (no clip mode)


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 6, 2015)

one on one matches -- boring. People quit after 4-5 deaths without a score, or suicide or troll me by camping for infinite time untill they lose in time-out 

Pub matches -- Everyone jumping like fcuking monkeys with whatever they have in hand, total chaos, anyone who gets lucky wins. I won a few times, i dont know why or how. 

Same reason why I left UT pubs 6 years back. Anyway soundtracks are back!, deck 16 is back !  flak cannon is back! level design is awesome. Weapons are same from UT3..cant complain...pre-alpha.

Still wondering why they dint bring back the six barrel RL. If i just could get my hands on it


----------



## Ricky (Mar 6, 2015)

Jumping around like monkey is what UT is all about, it takes little time as it is kind of its own type of game play..I know guys who can kill you like thousands of time and you can't even touch because they are freaking monkey in UT but still can aim and kill while they are just hopping around...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 6, 2015)

I can't seem to logon to the forums. Keep getting an error, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Jumping around like monkey is what UT is all about, it takes little time as it is kind of its own type of game play..I know guys who can kill you like thousands of time and you can't even touch because they are freaking monkey in UT but still can aim and kill while they are just hopping around...



No one can kill me who I cant touch. From 2002-2007 I had my own clan, 6 teams and 24 players who i personally trained. UT is not about jump and shoot without purpose, a purpose to absolve agression and build godlike competence in agility while having a clear directive. But people these days make every damn game a fking twitch.


----------



## warfreak (Mar 6, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I can't seem to logon to the forums. Keep getting an error, what am i doing wrong?



What error are you getting?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 6, 2015)

figured it out, guess it was some problem with my login. Downloading


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 7, 2015)

Got the game...  It has facing worlds, awesome stuff. Not sure the new redeemer looks as impressive as the old one though


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2015)

facing worlds was my favourite map on original UT.. Dem sniper fun ..


----------



## warfreak (Mar 8, 2015)

Most of the weapons are placeholders used from meshes of previous UT.

Flak Cannon, Enforcer and Shock Rifle are new. Rest will be getting updated looks soon.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 8, 2015)

Even the sniper looked new. The only major difference was how the redeemer explosions looked. All sparks and smoke, no shockwave


----------



## warfreak (Mar 9, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> No one can kill me who I cant touch. From 2002-2007 I had my own clan, 6 teams and 24 players who i personally trained. UT is not about jump and shoot without purpose, a purpose to absolve agression and build godlike competence in agility while having a clear directive. But people these days make every damn game a fking twitch.


This is exactly the reason why arena FPS are dying breed. There is a huge learning curve associated with games like these. 
While purists would love to game against equally skilled players, the newbies get tired of getting pwned for hours and then quit out of frustration.
I don't see this game being accepted by the vast majority of COD/BF gamers who are used to the console quality pace. It would be too damn hard for them.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah I agree, UT is one of the games that is just impossible to play on a controller.. It was meant for the KB/Mouse only for the fast paced action and playing it on a controller   will turn it into a snooze fest where every rocket misses


----------



## Ricky (Mar 12, 2015)

warfreak said:


> This is exactly the reason why arena FPS are dying breed. There is a huge learning curve associated with games like these.
> While purists would love to game against equally skilled players, the newbies get tired of getting pwned for hours and then quit out of frustration.
> I don't see this game being accepted by the vast majority of COD/BF gamers who are used to the console quality pace. It would be too damn hard for them.



Every game has its own learning time, I remember days when there would be clash between CS and UT guys, praising their own game.. CS guys would try UT and get dazzled by its pace and leaves it aside.. similarly UT guys tries CS and get bored of seeing no action or simply can't digest to die in one shot 

However, if you get hang of Console , you may loose interest in PC games but still games like UT are best played on KB/M.

- - - Updated - - -

PS: There is update since last time I downloaded UT, looks like its downloading whole package once again, atleast to me , it doesn't look like incremental upgrade.. !


----------



## warfreak (Mar 13, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Every game has its own learning time, I remember days when there would be clash between CS and UT guys, praising their own game.. CS guys would try UT and get dazzled by its pace and leaves it aside.. similarly UT guys tries CS and get bored of seeing no action or simply can't digest to die in one shot
> 
> However, if you get hang of Console , you may loose interest in PC games but still games like UT are best played on KB/M.



I have a Xbox360 controller for PC. I have tried again and again to play FPS games but always I am discomforted and I switch to KB+Mouse. A controller has its moments though; especially during quicktime events.



> PS: There is update since last time I downloaded UT, looks like its downloading whole package once again, atleast to me , it doesn't look like incremental upgrade.. !



I noticed that too. Currently, the entire game content is packaged into a single pak file. That's why it is downloading the whole thing.


----------

